# Super Sport Seats



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

We're considering a new TT for our next car.

On the test-drive, we found that the standard seats were a bit unsupportive (too short under legs, no tilt adjustment). The Super Sport seats seemed better with the extending leg support and tilt... But there are very few cars available with Super Sports seats and other options we want, and a factory order will take too long.

So I'm looking for people's opinions with/without the upgraded seats - are the standard ones OK on long drives?


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

Without a doubt the sports seats are better and more comfortable, I have the standard seats and have done 4 2.5 hour drives and they have been fine. Didn't get out feeling like an old man!


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Can't comment on standard seats but have done quite a few 250 mile and a handful of 400 mile journeys no problem in the super sport seats, which I think look much better anyway. Passenger has had no complaints either and says the seats are better than those in my previous A4 Sline, which were probably more like the standard seats being offered in the Mk3 TT.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sat in a TT with the SS seats in grey alcantara/leather and they looked ... well shabby, due to the nap of the alcantara. Felt I had to keep brushing the passenger seat to clean it.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

The seats were one of the reasons I went for a TTS that has the Super Sport seats as standard. I'm tall and welcome the support under the thigh, just as the Black Edition A5 I moved on from had.

I was fine getting out after a 5 HR drive. I did test drive a Sport Ultra and the seat deal wasn't the same.

Ian.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Odd how you can't seem to add the Murillo brown / Admiral blue leather seats using the Configurator.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Odd how you can't seem to add the Murillo brown / Admiral blue leather seats using the Configurator.


I believe these are part of the special design packages for the Coupe & Roadster respectively


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

we have ordered super sports seats in black for our new TT....can anyone tell me if they have the criss cross diamond pattern on them and also is the centre bit alcantra....or leather? we thought we were getting the full leather but after reading the brochure again it looks like we might have the centre part in alcantra....which i don't think i am going to like....anyone on here got this spec who can let us know how these seats are wearing? do they look shabby after a while....i have an RS4 previously with alcantra steering wheel and gear knob with after a year was a horrible mess
i think the brochure is misleading here as when you click on it as an option it shows the full later version


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

ricey90 said:


> we have ordered super sports seats in black for our new TT....can anyone tell me if they have the criss cross diamond pattern on them and also is the centre bit alcantra....or leather? we thought we were getting the full leather but after reading the brochure again it looks like we might have the centre part in alcantra....which i don't think i am going to like....anyone on here got this spec who can let us know how these seats are wearing? do they look shabby after a while....i have an RS4 previously with alcantra steering wheel and gear knob with after a year was a horrible mess
> i think the brochure is misleading here as when you click on it as an option it shows the full later version


S sport seats alcantra/leather


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the picky.....confirmed my fears!! is this your car?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

ricey90 said:


> Thanks for the picky.....confirmed my fears!! is this your car?


Yes.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

i must say they look very nice and not shabby at all.....how do you feel about them


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I hadn't realised that leather / alacantra was an option with the super sports seats! My 2012 Mark 2 had the leather / alacantra and I thought that it was a much better combination than the rather plain looking leather alternative. With the much smarter diamond stitching on the Mark 3 leather I would suggest that there is now little to choose from between the two and given the likely savings the leather / alacantra option must surely be a tempting offer.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Both leather and leather/alcantara are no cost options in the TTS.

Leather standard 
Leather/alcantara no cost option


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Dano28 said:


> Both leather and leather/alcantara are no cost options in the TTS.
> 
> Leather standard
> Leather/alcantara no cost option


That's nice of Audi to allow you to down spec at no charge! :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Alcanatara certainly grips you in the seat. Lovely material.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> > Both leather and leather/alcantara are no cost options in the TTS.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Alcanatara certainly grips you in the seat. Lovely material.


1+


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This pic illustrates the point I made earlier about the nap on the grey alcantara - it makes it look like it needs cleaning.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> This pic illustrates the point I made earlier about the nap on the grey alcantara - it makes it look like it needs cleaning.


That's a matter of opinion - I have Leather/Alcantara on my mk2 and love it. I've never thought that the slight nap of the Alcantara looked dirty or unkempt and as pointed out by other posters, it's a really lovely material (suede like in look and feel and pretty durable and easy to clean).

It also has real advantages over full leather - Grippier, warmer in Winter (no need for heated seats) and doesn't get all sweaty against the skin in the Summer heat. Also, Alcantara seat bases never visibly sagged like the leather ones did. And the leather parts of the seat give it most of the premium look of full leather.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TortToise said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > This pic illustrates the point I made earlier about the nap on the grey alcantara - it makes it look like it needs cleaning.
> ...


+1 - could not agree more  (I had that on my Mk2 TTS as well, and I loved it).

ps: and you need to see them in real life, as pictures don't give them full credit for the looks.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I appreciate the comments on alcantara,but it's leather all day for me, easier to keep clean as well.

(Incidently alcantara was invented as a suede substitute by the Japs but I'd rather have the real thing  )


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

i tend to agree that the leather does look better.....our car comes into the depot on weds, so they have said we can go and have alook after the PDI just to make sure we are happy...when we ordered the super sports seats we deffo thought we were getting fullleather with the diamond pattern....even the Audi rep said this was the leather option when we ordered it...... i think the Alcantar does look quite nice, its anyway better than the standard, but worry what they will look like 2 years down the line


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Had alcantara on the MK2 & definitely prefer the leather on the current ride. I don't think the diamond pattern 'works' with the alcantara. However, with the rear seats? looking like a carryover from the MK2 it does! Have to agree re the inbuilt 'sag' of the leather tho.

I wonder how the side bolsters will fare compared to the MK2...... :?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Cayman GTS comes with alcantara as standard... (just saying)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Cayman GTS comes with alcantara as standard... (just saying)


I take it from that then,that leather must be an additional option which carries a price premium


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Cayman GTS comes with alcantara as standard... (just saying)
> ...


 [smiley=book2.gif] no!

Two tone and Espresso leather are cost options, but you can have black or beige full leather as a no-cost option. 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


You've obviously been doing your homework Mr R!

Put me down for no cost leather option then


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Alcantara is not a cheap material, in fact I would guess there isn't much cost difference between that and the leather that Audi use.
I have a greater concern about how the diamond stitching will look on the leather in a few years time. They have necessarily had to use a wider stitch pattern on the leather and all those perforations coupled with some heavyweight backsides bouncing up and down could prove less than satisfactory over time.
The nap of the Alcantara doesn't bother me and I don't see it marking any more or less than leather so Ill be ordering Alcantara.... eventually.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TortToise said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > This pic illustrates the point I made earlier about the nap on the grey alcantara - it makes it look like it needs cleaning.
> ...


I have alcantara in my Mk2 as well and I love it and I agree with everything you have said, which is why I was looking with interest at alcantara in the Mk3s . However I'm not sure whether its because its grey or maybe its the diamond stitching but in my opinion it does not look good in the Mk3 SS seats. Have sit in one and see for yourself.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Had alcantara on my Mk2 and didn't think I'd like the full leather as I'd always been a fan of the leather/alcantara combination. However, I have to say that the full leather is very nice in the TTS -- very soft and I'm growing to love it more and more.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> Had alcantara on the MK2 & definitely prefer the leather on the current ride. I don't think the diamond pattern 'works' with the alcantara. However, with the rear seats? looking like a carryover from the MK2 it does! Have to agree re the inbuilt 'sag' of the leather tho.
> 
> I wonder how the side bolsters will fare compared to the MK2...... :?


I think you've hit the nail on the head SpudZ! My Mark 2 with leather / alacantra looked great with the pin prick effect on the alacantra seating and gave the car seats a real contrast to break up the otherwise fairly bland colour scheme. With the Mark 3, the diamond pattern on the full leather does exactly the same but in leather / alacantra just doesn't quite seem to pull it off!


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

We took delivery of the car on Friday and i must say the alcantra looks and feels very good....in fact i would say in terms of looks they are nicer than the leather option especially with the diamond patter


----------

